# Brushing time.



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

Liam love to be brushed, he would just stay and not move.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that all three of them are enjoying it.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> I think that all three of them are enjoying it.



Yes, the kids love him!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2012)

Im sure the kids love him, and he loves the kids


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Im sure the kids love him, and he loves the kids



 thanks Jacob!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> This is so adorable!!!!



Thank u kurmaraja12.


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2012)

Imagine when your kids are adults. You can go outside and sit next to an even bigger Liam and show them this picture. How cool is that, that they will get to grow up with him and he'll always be there for them.

Thanks for sharing such a beautiful moment Tess.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

Tom said:


> Imagine when your kids are adults. You can go outside and sit next to an even bigger Liam and show them this picture. How cool is that, that they will get to grow up with him and he'll always be there for them.
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a beautiful moment Tess.



Thank you for the heartwarming thought Tom. Sulcatas are awesome creatures.


----------



## Rockford (Jun 1, 2012)

I enjoyed those pictures. Your family enjoying the tortoise and the tortoise enjoying your family.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

Rockford said:


> I enjoyed those pictures. Your family enjoying the tortoise and the tortoise enjoying your family.



Thank you for appreciating Scot!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 1, 2012)

Fantastic! Love child appreciation towards wildlife.


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 1, 2012)

Cute kids! I can tell the tortoise is enjoying it


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Fantastic! Love child appreciation towards wildlife.



Thank you for appreciating! They love animals. She wants to be a veterinarian. 



lushcious said:


> Cute kids! I can tell the tortoise is enjoying it



Thank you. Yes, I am surprised. We did it again and his reaction was the same way, unlike our leopard, she was running for the hills.


----------



## Blakem (Jun 1, 2012)

So random that your tortoise likes that! He must be special.


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww that is really precious. My little one sprawls out when I'm using the silicone bulb thing to squirt water on his back, I think they really like a good back rub! And like Tom said, he will be there for those kids, I love dogs and cats as much as anyone, but after recently losing my 18 dog I've had since I was 7, it hurts. A part of you is gone forever. Sulcatas really are the perfect animal for those willing to commit to them.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 1, 2012)

That was the sweetest picture! I can see you entering one of them in the calendar contest!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 1, 2012)

Blake m said:


> So random that your tortoise likes that! He must be special.



I thought tortoise in general, would love it but our 15 lb leopard hates it. So Liam might be more tolerable and patient with the kids. 



Weda737 said:


> Aww that is really precious. My little one sprawls out when I'm using the silicone bulb thing to squirt water on his back, I think they really like a good back rub! And like Tom said, he will be there for those kids, I love dogs and cats as much as anyone, but after recently losing my 18 dog I've had since I was 7, it hurts. A part of you is gone forever. Sulcatas really are the perfect animal for those willing to commit to them.



I am so sorry for your loss. It just give u a hole in your heat losing a pet. (last year, we lost our beloved yorkie due to the neighbor's dog) Dogs are special, they are the perfect pet and companion. are u getting another dog? It will help in filling the void. 
Thank you.



Momof4 said:


> That was the sweetest picture! I can see you entering one of them in the calendar contest!



Thanks Kathy. That's an idea!


----------



## bigred (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty cool pic. and great tort and kids


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 2, 2012)

bigred said:


> Pretty cool pic. and great tort and kids



Thank you big red!


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have her son, and her grandpuppy. Her son is 14 years old this year, he's doing fine. Thank you for your condolences. I appreciate when someone can understand something like that. The calender thing is a really good idea, the kids would probably be pretty excited to have their pictures in it, if you think it's safe, I'm always a little weird about sharing pics of children.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 2, 2012)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 3, 2012)

Weda737 said:


> I have her son, and her grandpuppy. Her son is 14 years old this year, he's doing fine. Thank you for your condolences. I appreciate when someone can understand something like that. The calender thing is a really good idea, the kids would probably be pretty excited to have their pictures in it, if you think it's safe, I'm always a little weird about sharing pics of children.



Wow! That's awesome that u have her succeeding generations. I feel for you, not all understand why we have a deep connection with our pets. It's a special thing that unfortunately not everybody will experience. 





Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Great pics!!!



Thank u


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Tess:

I love the intent look on the kids' faces. Whether they know it or not, they're learning a valuable animal lesson here.


----------



## Niki (Jun 3, 2012)

Really cute pictures!


----------



## Zamric (Jun 3, 2012)

WalkingRock was raised in a classroom full of 3-6 year old children.... he is the same way! He will sit and let children pet and rub on him all day long!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 4, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Tess:
> 
> I love the intent look on the kids' faces. Whether they know it or not, they're learning a valuable animal lesson here.



Thanks You Yvonne. We taught them from the start to be gentle and nice to all creatures. 



Niki said:


> Really cute pictures!



Thanks Niki!



Zamric said:


> WalkingRock was raised in a classroom full of 3-6 year old children.... he is the same way! He will sit and let children pet and rub on him all day long!



He looks real good. I love his name, very unique.


----------



## cmosuna (Jun 18, 2012)

Peaches bts said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > I think that all three of them are enjoying it.
> ...



Awww I am so glad


----------

